# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  Mac Book Air

## pathfinder

Το νεο φορητο της apple ειναι γεγονος!! Mac Book Air το ονομα του...το πιο λεπτο φορητο στην αγορα και με τα πιο καλα χαρακτηριστικα... Intel Core 2 duo, 2gb ram, 80gb HDD 1.8 ή 64 gb Solid Disk, LED 13,3 Display... ::   ::  λιγο ακριβο βεβαι $ 1799 οποτε το κοβω για 2500 € για εδω.

----------


## mojiro

βάση ισοτιμίας... 1216eu

----------


## alsafi

Αλλα 99$ DVD-ROM, αλλα 29$ για ethernet, αλλα 46$ για modem, αλλα ....
Τελικά το έκαναν μικρο για να χωράνε στην τσάντα και τα υπόλοιπα μπιχλιμπίδια  ::   ::   ::  


Πολύ καλό ότι μπορείς να έχεις solid-state drive, αλλά πιστεύω ότι είναι νωρίς ακόμα

----------


## alasondro

> Πολύ καλό ότι μπορείς να έχεις solid-state drive, αλλά πιστεύω ότι είναι νωρίς ακόμα


το solid state κοστίζει $1000 παραπάνω και ο κανονικός σκληρός είναι 4200rpm δηλαδή μπρος γκρεμος και πίσω ρέμα...  ::   ::

----------


## LAVRAKAS

> Αλλα 99$ DVD-ROM, αλλα 29$ για ethernet, αλλα 46$ για modem, αλλα ....
> Τελικά το έκαναν μικρο για να χωράνε στην τσάντα και τα υπόλοιπα


πολύ καλό...!!  ::   ::   ::  

βάλε άλλα € 45 η τσάντα....

----------


## pathfinder

Πιστευω δεν αξιζει τελικα να εχεις τοσα παρελκομενα. Πιστευω οτι το Mac Book Pro 15,4 ειναι για μενα 2000€ αλλα τι να κανουμε ειναι ωραιο το ρημαδι!

----------


## slapper

ε αν είναι να κουβαλάς 500 τζατζαλα για να κανείς την δουλειά σου δεν αξίζει..
από θέμα design θα σκίζει όπως όλα τα προϊόντα την apple..πάντως προτιμώ το macbook μου  ::   ::

----------


## ice

Ολα τα λεφτα ειναι το track pad . Κανει πολλα κολπακια !!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## ice

Παμε για ομαδικη μολις βγει !

----------


## avel

> Πολύ καλό ότι μπορείς να έχεις solid-state drive


??? Είναι αποκλειστικότητα του Macbook Air αυτό; Για οποιοδήποτε laptop σήμερα μπορείς να αγοράσεις SSD.

----------


## sokratisg

Πολύ καλό design, προτωποριακή όπως πάντα η Apple.

Άλλη μία δοκιμή του αγοραστικού κοινού, αν θέλετε την γνώμη μου (βλέπε "iPod touch")

Το μέλλον μας επιφυλλάσει πολλά ακόμα...

----------


## paravoid



----------


## socrates

TIP: Το καλό είναι ότι θα πέσουν οι τιμές των άλλων μοντέλων που είναι ακόμα αξιόμαχα

----------


## pathfinder

των αλλων macbook εννοεις? δεν νομιζω...μονο υpgrades φανταζομαι θα γίνεται. H apple δεν συνηθίζει να ριχνει τιμές οταν ενα μοντελο παει καλα και επιπλεον θα ήταν αδικο για τους κατοχους αυτων των φορητων. μονο καποια αναβαθμιση στην ιδια τιμη. ηδη καπου διαβασα οτι το προ μοντελο θα παρει τους νεους επεξεργαστες και ισως να εχει το touch mouse pad!

----------


## batman_9697

τι να το κάνει με 1 usb θύρα και νομίζω δεν έχει και ethernet...και εκτός του ότι με solid σκληρό κάνει πόσα λεφτά....το μόνο καλό που έχει είναι το design...

----------


## socrates

> των αλλων macbook εννοεις? δεν νομιζω...μονο υpgrades φανταζομαι θα γίνεται. H apple δεν συνηθίζει να ριχνει τιμές οταν ενα μοντελο παει καλα και επιπλεον θα ήταν αδικο για τους κατοχους αυτων των φορητων. μονο καποια αναβαθμιση στην ιδια τιμη. ηδη καπου διαβασα οτι το προ μοντελο θα παρει τους νεους επεξεργαστες και ισως να εχει το touch mouse pad!


Η apple πάντα ρίχνει τις τιμές όταν βγαίνει κάποιο νέο μοντέλο αλλά επίσης αποσύρει γρήγορα τα παλιά μηχανήματα αφού της το επιτρέπει η πολιτική της που είναι να μην υπάρχει μεγάλο stock από μηχανήματα. Ρώτα και τον sokratisg που πήγε να πάρει το προτελευταίο macbook και έφαγε πόρτα λόγω μη ύπαρξης stock.

----------


## pathfinder

Αυτο με το στοκ εχεις δικιο.και εγω θελω να παρω ενα μινι και δεν εχουν εδω και ενα μηνα....

----------

